# wii owners!



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

well ive went and bought myself a wii, woo!

partly for the fun factor and partly for the claims of 'keeping fit' - not sure if its going to do the job of keeping me in shape but hey we shall soon see....after a good 20mins on the boxing im totally broken and ive never seen so much sweat, so it must be doing something eh? 

my question to wii owners is, since owning one and playing wii sports or any other vigorous games have you lost any weight and do you feel 'fitter'?

many thanks

dave


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Get the Wii fit to take full benefit of its fitness capabilities. But i agree, on boxing day night after a few boxing sessions we were all knackered.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Pulled a muscle in my neck, after a party with the bowling.
Did not feel it that night, but the following day. well thats different.
Might have been the spirits killing the pain. :lol:
Gordon.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont use my wii, but my mum uses it EVERY DAY!!!!!

she has lost a fair bt of weight using wii fit, (since last xmas about 2 stone) got her BMI from fat to below average


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The wii we have get a good playing everyday


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Only had my wii since christmas day, and I think I need to get more nunchuks as my right arm is toning, but left isn't lol.

Tried the rowing on sonic&mario at the olympics and that was hard work! Going to get the wii fit and hopefully tone up and improve my posture. Any ideas where it is in stock?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

davemarkey said:


> Only had my wii since christmas day, and I think I need to get more nunchuks as my right arm is toning, but left isn't lol.
> 
> Tried the rowing on sonic&mario at the olympics and that was hard work! Going to get the wii fit and hopefully tone up and improve my posture. Any ideas where it is in stock?


the rowings HARDCORE!! :devil:

dream race destroys you aswell lol :lol:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Asda had them in stock, my brother-in-law got one yesterday


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

top of my thighs still ache a bit after doing mega sesh on wii fit LOL

love it


----------

